# how soon can i clearcoat over enamel ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I want to use clear flat over my enamel paint to seal it. it has been almost 24 hours since i painted the part, both the brown enamel and clear flat are model master, i want to make sure i don't clearcoat too soon what is the average time frame for overcoating enamel paint with clear flat laquer ?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

From what I've read/heard, you should never use lacquer over an enamel base. Something about the bonding agents in the lacquer ruining the enamel beneath due to chemical reaction. I think you'd be better off using an enamel or acrylic overcoat.

As far as the time delay, read the directions on the can/bottle you used for the basecoat; usually they'll give instructions for re-coating.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Zombie's got it right. From auto finish to crafts & sign work, the rule of thumb is "Enamel over lacquer, but never lacquer over enamel!" the solvents in lacquer will disolve the enamel.
NOW, I HAVE airbrushed Testor's Dullcoat over emanels and acrylics, VERY lightly and gingerly,in soft mist-coats, to flatten and protect the colors, but it's risky doing it heavily. I wouldn't take the chance of ruining all the previous work. OR try it on a scrap piece first. It seems to me Dullcoat isn't as 'harsh' as normal lacquers, BUT........


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Question: Does this paint job really need to be sealed?

Not everything needs a clear coat unless it serves some specific purpose. I clear coat decaled surfaces such as aircraft exteriors where it's a necessity to give the finish a uniform appearance. I don't clear coat interiors or any surfaces where the paint job by itself has the proper appearance. For example, none of my big sci-fi models like the MARS-1, ORBIT JET or UNCLE MARTIN'S SPACESHIP are clear coated. Even my PL models like the SPINDRIFT and SEAVIEW aren't clear coated.

Don't just clear coat for the sake of clear coating. Clear coat for a specific purpose.

That being said Testors Dullcoat is safe over their enamels. They've been making it for 40 years for that purpose. But don't put it on too thick. Light coats. If you sprayed the color coat, one day of drying before clear coating will be sufficient. If you brush painted the color, give it another day or two...brush coats are inevitably thicker and take longer to dry.

But still ask yourself, "WHY does this need clear coating". If you haven't got a good answer, don't bother with clear.

Example...solid colors, no decals, no clear coat required:


----------

